# 1999 Regent w/ 14 HP Kohler - No Start



## Den911s (Apr 5, 2012)

Last year when this tractor wouldn't start I called the dealer who told me to make sure it wasn't seized, and to manually turn the crank if it was. So I did and it started and I made it through the season - last year. I'm trying to remember - -I thought the service guy last year said something about how these carburetors leak when they need a rebuild, and have some kind of internal switch that prevents them from starting. Is that accurate ?
The dealer said at that time I was due for a carburetor rebuild. So this year the first time out it won't start. 
So I have an appointment for them to pick it up, and fix it, but I am just wondering - -what am I in for ? I know I'm on the original starter, what's the worst case as far as a budget ??
Thanks for any help.
Dennis


----------

